# red chapped areola - help!



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I have one really chapped/dry red areola
So I was using silicone lily padz and breast shells, so I'm partly thinking its my areolas/nipples not getting enough air, or it's caused by ds starting to grip with his gums and pull or rotate which really hurts. I'm using lanolin and am using regular cotton pads, but it doesn't seem to be getting better.
Any thoughts?

Dawn


----------



## MistyMM (Aug 7, 2003)

maybe it's yeasty? try grapefruit seed extract diluted with water, 12 drops per 6oz is what we do, apply to nipples many times a day and air dry. also, make sure your baby is latching on correctly, a bad latch can cause nipple damage. If you have doubts, call your local le leche league leader for help.

Misty


----------



## mamadeJacob (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the same thing. Dry, very red, sensitive, chapped, sometimes cracked and peeling skin on the areola. I thought it was yeast at first and tried everything, grapefruit seed extract, gentian violet, fungal cream with cortisone in it, probiotics etc. The only thing that made a difference was the cortisone cream which brought my skin back to normal but within three days of not using it I was headed back to red sore breasts. Finally after seeing a lactation consultant, many conversations with a La Leche League Leader and my ds's pediatrician, I finally went to a dermatologist. It turned out it's eczema. I highly recommend going to a dermatologist before you try anything. My poor ds has had all that yuck stuff in his mouth for no reason......
I have not figured out how to deal with the eczema yet. The doctor gave me more cortisone type cream and petroleum based salve to put on. But same old story. Cream worked to clear it up but the salve didn't protect enough to keep it from happening again. I'm not willing and it isn't safe to keep using the cream. At this point I am also using Lansinoh, and just barely hanging in there.
I'm writing this so you don't go through what ds and I have. Make sure what you've got before you start to treat it alternativly or otherwise. A hug to you. I know it hurts and can make nursing very painful. If I find anything that helps I'll write again.


----------



## MistyMM (Aug 7, 2003)

have you tried eliminating dairy and soy from your diet? they are the two most common allergic reaction foods to cause eczema

hope you find relief soon


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

wow thanks for your replies!
i'm using lanolin right now and it seems to be working. its less red, not as sore, and less dry. it might br exzema, since i have i bit on my finger. i didn't think u could get exzema on your nipples.
do you know if you have to be a member (and pay) to go to LLLmeetings, or is it free?

dawn


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

LLL meetings are always free


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

you can get excema on your nipples. there is an austeralian folk remedy that I have heard of some moms using wth success . It is basically diluting baking soda with water and applying to the nipples. try googling it.


----------

